# The best beaches of Europe in Portugal / As melhores praias da Europa em Portugal



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Giorgio said:


> You carefully (probarbly maliciously) ommited Greece from your list my friend :lol:
> Just a reminder that Greece has the most blue flag beaches in Europe, especially in comparison to its small size.
> *Greece: 430*
> *Portugal: 189*


the country with most blue flag beaches in Europe is Spain with 499

http://www.blueflag.org/blueflag


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

...


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Giorgio said:


> Did you ever go to the Ionian Islands/Northern Greek beaches? The vegetation is not dry at all!


I don't know. 
but ya in beaches of north Portugal the vegetation is very green but the sea is more cold..


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Just one foot on Portugal´s beaches, and you'll be in love for life!


----------



## Andrex (Dec 27, 2004)

ruben.briosa said:


> but ya in beaches of north Portugal the vegetation is very green but the sea is more cold..


I like the coast line in North Portugal because I like small beaches, small towns and calm places "à la portuguese"

Anyhow, I find the Huelva coast line in Spain's South West like the best beach in the entire Iberian Peninsula if you believe the best beach must mean "wild and clean"


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

willo said:


> the country with most blue flag beaches in Europe is Spain with 499
> 
> http://www.blueflag.org/blueflag


Your right. But what a close number...considering Greece is a fraction of Spain's size. :nuts:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Andrex said:


> I like the coast line in North Portugal because I like small beaches, small towns and calm places "à la portuguese"


ya it's true, the north coast is very calm except buliçouse balnear cities as Figueira da Foz, Po'voa de Varzim, Espinho, Nazare'..



Andrex said:


> Anyhow, I find the Huelva coast line in Spain's South West like the best beach in the entire Iberian Peninsula if you believe the best beach must mean "wild and clean"


For me the best beach in Portugal and Iberian Peninsula is near Lagos, Algarve: D. Ana beach


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> There are many countries I would say something should they claim that title, but Portugal... nothing to object. :colgate:


Such a title will never be given to any country in the world, Portugal, Spain, Italy and Grece will compete in vain, each country is beautifull in a different way, I think I prefer Grece but someone else can say that Spain is more attractive ( roba da non finire mai Federicof ) and a third one that nothing compares to Croatia, by now the only place I have visited is Puglia and believe me is a paradise !!! in any case Mexico has more than 10,000 kilometers of coast ( pacific, atlantic, caribbean and mar de Cortez ) fight for the second place guys :lol: !!!


----------



## Andrex (Dec 27, 2004)

ruben.briosa said:


> ya it's true, the north coast is very calm except buliçouse balnear cities as Figueira da Foz, Po'voa de Varzim, Espinho, Nazare'..


I know Espinho, it has a casino, right?

On the other hand I've been in other beaches closer to the Galician/Spanish border. Calm and friendly beaches 




> For me the best beach in Portugal and Iberian Peninsula is near Lagos, Algarve: D. Ana beach


 How many Spanish beaches have you been?  ...and I'm only speaking just about the Iberian Peninsula, not islands. In Balearic and Canary Islands like I suppose in Madeira and Azores must have very high-quality beaches as well.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Andrex said:


> I know Espinho, it has a casino, right?.
> 
> On the other hand I've been in other beaches closer to the Galician/Spanish border. Calm and friendly beaches ?.


ya Espinho have one casino.



Andrex said:


> How many Spanish beaches have you been?  ...and I'm only speaking just about the Iberian Peninsula, not islands. In Balearic and Canary Islands like I suppose in Madeira and Azores must have very high-quality beaches as well.


ya Madeira and Azores have very good beaches. Beaches of Spain i know in Galiza, Andaluzia, Benidorm..


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Giorgio said:


> Your right. But what a close number...*considering Greece is a fraction of Spain's size*.


Not true on this matter. In terms of coastline length, Greece has three times more kilometers than Spain.

Some really nice beaches in Portugal by the way.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Stifler said:


> Not true on this matter. In terms of coastline length, Greece has three times more kilometers than Spain.


Because Greece has a coast very cut but small beaches.
The area of territory of Greece is seemed of the Portugal (including islands in the two countrys).


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

ruben.briosa said:


> Because Greece has a coast very cut but small beaches.
> The area of territory of Greece is seemed of the Portugal (including islands in the two countrys).


It does not have nothing to do the beach's size do not measure the length of the seacoast !!! Brasil is more than 4 times bigger than Mèxico but the mexican seashore is 1000 kilometers longer !!!


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

but Greece have a coast cut (in portuguese "recortada").
Mexico have coast in pacific and atlantic oceans Brazil in atlantic..


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

ruben.briosa said:


> but Greece have a coast cut (in portuguese "recortada").
> Mexico have coast in pacific and atlantic oceans Brazil in atlantic..


Now I got it ! " recortada " means that the line is not straight, right ? !!!


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^ya:lol:


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

ruben.briosa said:


> Because Greece has a coast very cut but small beaches.
> The area of territory of Greece is seemed of the Portugal (including islands in the two countrys).


Greece is surrounded by water on three sides and has more than one thousand islands so it as an huge coastline for the size of country.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^ya


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)




----------

